# Teflon Tape VS Loctite 545 thread sealent



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

Well I just tried Loctite 545 on a set up I did and got some leaks  and I have been using teflon tape before with no problems before. Another thing is that the fittings I use loctite are chrome plated I dont know if that effects anythig on sealing but to my experience for me I will keep on using teflon tape for Hydraulics and Loctite 545 for Air suspension it seens to work good with air  .


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

ok then


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@May 13 2007, 11:58 AM~7893746
> *Well I just tried Loctite 545 on a set up I did and got some leaks  and I have been using teflon tape before with no problems before. Another thing is that the fittings I use loctite are chrome plated I dont know if that effects anythig on sealing but to my experience for me I will keep on using teflon tape for Hydraulics and Loctite 545 for Air suspension it seens to work good with air  .
> *


you have to use a wire wheel to take the chrome off the threads, then use loctite.


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@May 13 2007, 02:13 PM~7894366
> *ok then
> *


 :yes:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@May 13 2007, 04:13 PM~7894366
> *ok then
> *


 :0 tunas a dick :biggrin:


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@May 14 2007, 12:31 AM~7897927
> *:0 tunas a dick :biggrin:
> *


Good thing you didnt say Tunas a pussy :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@May 14 2007, 06:54 PM~7902274
> *Good thing you didnt say Tunas a pussy :0  :biggrin:
> *


they say you are what you eat...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

Teflon Tape, AND NOTHING ELSE.



Or just build an entire setup using AN, Boss and JIC. Then you dont have to worry about ANYTHING.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i just used 545 on my current setup,but i have yet to test it


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

i have no teflon, and no leaks. you just have to be smarter than what youre working with


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@May 15 2007, 04:44 PM~7909550
> *i have no teflon, and no leaks.  you just have to be smarter than what youre working with
> *


well, YOU are probably one of the only other members of LIL who knows that teflon tape DOES NOT SEAL the type of pipe fittings used in modern hydraulic setups.

modern pipe fittings are a DRY SEAL, they seal metal to meal, the ONLY reason teflon tape is needed is to lubricate the threads enough to tighten them properly with galling. not many people UNDERSTAND that. the teflon tape only fills in MICROSCOPIC imperfections in the threads.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I just redid my setup in teflon. Although 2 fittings I couldnt get off, and were stuck with the loctite. Usually 545 doesn't have that problem, but I guess I wont worry about it until it leaks.


----------



## LoudGuitars (Feb 26, 2006)

what about the chrome fittings? i teflon tape them up and they still leak, anyone else have this problem with the chrome fittings, anyway of stoping the leak?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LoudGuitars_@May 17 2007, 11:26 PM~7928365
> *what about the chrome fittings? i teflon tape them up and they still leak, anyone else have this problem with the chrome fittings, anyway of stoping the leak?
> *


use the lock-tite...Thats all we use and no leaks...on chromed or standard fittings...


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 18 2007, 06:43 AM~7928439
> *use the lock-tite...Thats all we use and no leaks...on chromed or standard fittings...
> *


*which loc-tite u usin?*

i never got problems with teflon but after i chromed and polished everything i want the cleaner look.

i used a sealing glue once, worked perfect but got so hard that it is impossible to get out again.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+May 15 2007, 06:04 PM~7910105-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you use the Lock-Tite brand teflon stick (I think it's 545), or actual like red or blue thread sealer? :0 I'd be leary about using thread sealer, unless I wanted my setup to stay the same way forever.


----------



## LoudGuitars (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 18 2007, 01:43 AM~7928439
> *use the lock-tite...Thats all we use and no leaks...on chromed or standard fittings...
> *


 :thumbsup: Ill do that


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 18 2007, 07:40 AM~7929406
> *x987510875092837509812735075089569836751.9
> Do you use the Lock-Tite brand teflon stick (I think it's 545), or actual like red or blue thread sealer?  :0  I'd be leary about using thread sealer, unless I wanted my setup to stay the same way forever.
> *


I used 545 on it, and I wasn't able to get 2 of the fittings off, but the rest came off...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I have chrome fittings and 2-3 turns of good ol' teflon tape seems to work fine for getting them on and off and keeping leaks to a minimum (execpt where somebody put 7+ turns per fitting, but that's another story/been getting re-taped...). :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

TTT


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

Duck tape fixes everything. Alwasy keep a roll in the back...


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

i use 545 works great I just make sure my fittings are clean and oil free.


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@May 22 2007, 08:50 AM~7954623
> *i use 545 works great I just make sure my fittings are clean and oil free.
> *


Well thats a b*tch with Juice  Can I say tape :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*we use the Loctite exclusively, for air or hydros here at my shop. with ABSOLUTELY NO PROBLEMS, OR LEAKS. and have to give credit where its due, Ron turned me on to it, last time I was in Vegas, and swear by the shit now. 
especially when you get those fucked up ass customer repair jobs when the customer brings you in a fucked up tank that leaks for his airbag setup, clean the threads, put some locktite on it, let setup for about an hour, and NO LEAKS.
I put it up there with plasma cutters, ratchet wrenches, and pussy. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@May 23 2007, 06:06 PM~7965896
> *Well thats a b*tch with Juice  Can I say tape :biggrin:
> *


if you but the effort in its not..


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@May 22 2007, 07:50 AM~7954623
> *i use 545 works great I just make sure my fittings are clean and oil free.
> *


ahright, you dont use 545, u use your own special goo :0


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@May 23 2007, 10:36 PM~7966504
> *ahright, you dont use 545, u use your own special goo :0
> *


how much shipped?


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal+May 23 2007, 07:36 PM~7966504-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





zip please


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

now i only got to find it in germany to test it against my sealings


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

I still need to test it on standard fittings remember that the set up had chrome fittings that looked poor on quality on the threads


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@May 13 2007, 11:27 AM~7894699
> *you have to use a wire wheel to take the chrome off the threads, then use loctite.
> *


x2


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@May 26 2007, 12:49 PM~7983470
> *x2
> *


----------

